# Announcing the opening of my Etsy Store!



## Tina (Sep 29, 2008)

First, I would like to thank those of you who have participated in the jewelry threads I have started here in the last couple of months. Your opinions have helped me greatly and I want to say "thank you!" to all of you.

I also want to announce that from today, Monday, Sept 29th, until 8pm Friday, Eastern time, I am giving a 10% discount to all Dimensions posters who buy from my store and put, either in a Conversation at Etsy, or in the message field in Pay Pal, that you are a Dimensions poster. I will then send you a revised PayPal invoice with the discounted amount figured in.  You must be sure to let me know it's you and that you're a Dims poster, or I may not know and the you won't get the discount.

Thanks again for sharing your opinions with me. 

My Etsy store: http://www.adornmejewelry.etsy.com


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks great, Tina! Many wishes for success here, you're going to do fantastically! 

Also, consider this a testimonial for the fine work she creates. I have an Olivia, and she is simply beautiful, and incredibly eye-catching.


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you on all counts, Bets.  :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm typing my first "Squee!" - Squee! (now my second), for I have just purchased these... I nearly wet myself over these when Tina first posted them in her clubhouse blog. 

Lovely, lovely gems there, Tina. Good luck with your business!


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2008)

That was you? How cool is that?! Thank you.  Now that I know it's you, I'm going to go give you a little refund for your Dimmer discount.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats, Tina. I know you've put a lot of work into your jewelry and website.

I look forward to wearing my beautiful custom-made, one-of-a-kind Tina creation as soon as I look well enough to do it justice! I had an equally beautiful necklace made for a friend. Here are pics - these deserve to be seen and admired.

This one is more pink than purple with brown accents. It's gorgeous, isn't it? The focal stone looks like a mini landscape.







And my friend's necklace, purple with olive green.


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, Frankie. Those were such a pleasure to work on -- and it was so much fun collecting the various elements for those pieces. I really love custom orders, because there's loads of creativity involved, and I also get to work more with my clients, which has been nothing but a pleasure for me -- and you a particular pleasure, Frank.  Thank you. :wubu:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck with your business Tina, your jewellery is gorgeous


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2008)

Mazeltov!

I am the proud owner of a pair of Tina's fabulous creations, Little birds with pretty beads. I wore them today actually.

They are so pretty.:wubu:

I want to wish you much success with this Tina. Just put the thought out there that it will be wildly successful beyond your dreams, and so shall it be.
Speak it into existance.
I truely believe in the power of our thoughts. That is my religion.:bow:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 30, 2008)

Congratulations, Tina.............I LOVE my goddess necklace and earrings.......everything you TOUCH is unique and beautiful!:smitten:
Hugs, Kara

I will be visiting your store as soon as I can afford another splurge on myself! LOL!


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2008)

You're all so kind and supportive, and I appreciate it so very much. Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful goodies Tina! Best of all good things with the new store.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed mine will be here soon.  I can't wait!


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new store!  I have 2 etsy shops for my art, I love it there.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Beautiful goodies Tina! Best of all good things with the new store.


Thank you so much, Sandie. You were one of the people who inspired me, by seeing your own lovely work, to get back into it again, so thank you. :wubu:


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed mine will be here soon.  I can't wait!


I really hope they get there in time, Gin. My fingers are crossed, too. Let me know. 


Lady at Large said:


> Congrats on the new store!  I have 2 etsy shops for my art, I love it there.


OMG, I just saw you in my favorites, went and looked at your shop, loved what I saw and wrote you, not knowing you post here, and posted specifically in this thread! How funny. 

Your work really is beautiful! For those of you who have not seen this creative woman's work, go look!


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2008)

Missa, it means a lot to me that you feel that way about your jewelry we created. That is exactly what I wish for my clients to feel. I talk a lot in my blog and the store about these earrings or that necklace would go well with this kind of outfit, etc. But really it's about feeling good when wearing a piece of jewelry -- it's about holding it and feeling pleased, and as you said, happy, when looking at it. I feel these things when I am choosing stones and beads and findings for various creations, so the ultimate compliment, to me, is when my clients feel that way about their purchase. 

Yes, I want to make a living with this at some point, make no mistake, but that's not all that it's about, or I'd have taken my friend up on the offer to join her phone sex business. I could make lots of money, according to her, but I know I'd just ruin things by laughing.


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Tina,

I just wanted to stop by and wish you much success with your new store!!! I also wanted to know if you were planning on making the Abundant Goddess Venus in a black stone? I would love to purchase one when my pockets recuperate from thee NJ Bash lol. Congrats and good luck


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, Supa!  Thanks so much for your good wishes! 

Yes, I do have at least one more black abundant goddess, as well as some in other colors. I bought a lot of them, anticipating that they'd just kind of disappear and they've done just that, as I cannot find them anywhere now. Other versions, but none as petty as those, with the sugar druzy. Just PM me when you're ready and I'll do a special order for you.

That NJ bash sounds like fun. Have a great time!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Congratulations Tina!


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you, Adam. It's so nice of you to comment. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ooooohhhhh another place to spend my money! 


Congrats, Tina! Wishing you much success in your endeavor!


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, Ash! I won't argue with that!

And thank you for wishing me well.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just had a chance to drool, er, look over your pieces. Love them...all of them. You have major talent, Tina. I think I'll be ordering some pieces in the near future.


----------



## mybluice (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice jewelry Tina....can't wait until I can afford to shop again.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2008)

Ash, you make me blush. As one of our resident fashion mavens, that's a heck of a compliment! Thank you!

Thanks so much, mybluice.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations on getting your store up and running Tina!

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful as your creations always are!


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you, Stan.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 7, 2008)

Tina, I was going to PM you, but I'd rather say it in public - I arrived home from the bash to find the loveliest pair of earrings I have seen in quite some time waiting for me. They are so cute, flirty, musical (I love the jingle they make when I move my head), and elegant. They hang at a length that is lovely and flattering, and will be attention-getting as well. I adore them. Thank you for making such beautiful, high-quality jewelry - I've never seen anything else like it.

:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for writing, Gin!!!  I'm thrilled that you're pleased, but wish they'd have gotten to you in time for the bash, dang it. Danged border and customs can slow things down a bit.

I'm grinning like a fool over here -- I love when clients are happy with their jewelry.    Thank you!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 7, 2008)

Not your fault, girlie.  You don't work for the Postal Service, and my order was last minute. You shipped them immediately for me to try to get them here, which I really appreciate! I DO absolutely love them. They look especially good with this new shorter cut of mine - it really shows 'em off!  I'll post pics when I don't look like a slob - I'm currently wearing a nightgown. 

ETA: BTW, I'm told they got here yesterday - since you wanted to know to give you some kind of timeline for shipping to this part of the world.


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2008)

Almost two weeks then.

Oh, love the new do, Gin. Looks great! I adore longer earrings on someone with shorter hair.  A pic would be fabulous! (no prob, I'm in my nightgown, too )


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello Tina
We have never met or chatted but your etsy announcement caught my eye! I just started my etsy site too. Your jewelry is beautiful by the way I'm trying to brainstorm some marketing ideas as I continue to fill my store. Would you have any advice for a newbie? Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tina (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Kouskous. 

Thank you for the compliment. I went over to your shop, took a look and favorited it (I'm anonymous, so you won't see my shop name). I really love that peridot and silver necklace and earrings.

I'm no pro when it comes to promotion, but the Etsy forums can help a bit, so can having a domain, a blog, etc. I recently joined a group for businesswomen and shoppers that's great. Each person needs a referral, so anyone interested can PM me and I'll give you the info.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks again Tina for your purchase at my shop...hope you get/have gotten your art.

I am keeping my eye on the goddesses I have fat sisters who need Christmas gifts.


----------



## Tina (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi LaL. 

Haven't received it yet, because we have no mail deliveries on saturdays and yesterday was Canada's Thanksgiving. It can also take longer going across the border. But I sure look forward to seeing it and deciding where she will hang in my office. 

The Goddesses await, whenever you're ready.


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank You for the response Tina
I just got my business cards and even had a couple tee-shirts with my logo made up. I figure every person I can get to go to etsy- is more sales for everyone. I'm all about "team effort"


----------



## Tina (Oct 16, 2008)

Kouskous, that's wonderful.  Promotion is a pain in the neck, but most businesses cannot survive without it. It's been taking up a lot of my time lately, but it's just part of the deal. 

Looks like you paint your own beads. Cool.


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello Tina
Yes, I paint the wood beads that I use. Thanks for the compliment
Best wishes for a busy holiday for all of us on etsy!


----------



## Tina (Oct 30, 2008)

Finished making some owl rings for my store last night; they're called Le Petit Hibou Bleu, or The Little Blue Owl. They are a design originally made as part of a custom order for Missaf, but I liked them so much I made more to put in the store. I have 4 rings right now: 1 size 9, 1 size 7, and 2 size 6.5. They can be made to order in your size for no extra charge, though.

I also made a very elegant rose quartz and crystal ring, in about a size 9.3. That, too, can be made to order for no extra fee.

Any of these rings would make a great gift. I also have a Holiday Steals section in my store that includes jewelry priced $15 and under. 

www.adornmejewelry.etsy.com


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 30, 2008)

This is so cute!!! I absolutely love owlies and I hope the hubby gets the hint that I want this little blue cutie!! I am either a 8 1/2 or 9. I :wubu: this sooooo bad!!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you.  I have a few in the store, and one is a 9, but I can also make them to fit, if you like.

I have some owls on order in other colors, too.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 30, 2008)

Got hubby to agree! This is one of my Yule presents from dear hubby. I love this little guy so much my Etsy name is you guessed it, TheLittleBlueOwl! Looking forward to wearing my new little friend soon!


----------



## Tina (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL! I have a few browser windows open, and as I saw this thread load, I was also watching my gmail load, telling me you had bought the ring. 

I'll be going to NY this saturday. I do some shipping from there every 2 weeks, so purchases made close to when I'm making that trip can be mailed from there. I'll ship your ring from there and can refund a little bit of your shipping charge (since I have to charge more to ship from Canada). So check your PayPal for a little refund, and thank you, Little Blue Owl!


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 31, 2008)

Not only will this save the dear hubby some cash, but it means I will get my ring sooner! A win-win situation for all involved. I will be leaving feedback the minute it gets here!

+PMK+ (AKA TheLittleBlueOwl)


----------



## intraultra (Oct 31, 2008)

Cuuute. I will have to think about getting one of these...I've decided I need owl jewelry to wear on graduation day as my university's mascot is the owl  Make matching earrings and I will probably be swayed! Hah.


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2008)

Matching earrings would be no problem at all. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 31, 2008)

Tina said:


> Matching earrings would be no problem at all. Send me a PM if you're interested.



Little Blue Owl earrings you say? Awwww, the credit card will be coming out again real soon!

+PMK+


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess I could just go ahead and make some (next week -- I'm going out of town tomorrow with my sweetie!) and put them in the store, and if someone wants them, they'll be there.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 31, 2008)

I love your jewellery with the birdies on it. So pretty.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2008)

Not by a long shot, Jes!  And thanks, Shoshie. That one is a fun design to do. I think making the earrings will be fun, too.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Tina,

Got mine today and it is wicked, badass cool. What a great artist you are, girlfriend. :bow: You should be famous! Very retro (and anyone who knows me knows how much I love retro-style jewelry and clothing)

Thank you thank you THANK YOU!!!!

P.S. To all of you who want to order this and are wondering about it, it's worth its price and then some. All of you owl lovers need to get this or if you have an owl lover in your life, get this for them.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute, Tina! I wish I had larger fingers so that I could wear them. In the meantime your little owl makes me crave Wise potato chips.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Nov 4, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Cute, Tina! I wish I had larger fingers so that I could wear them. In the meantime your little owl makes me crave Wise potato chips.



Miss Vickie,

I don't have large fingers and I got one (a little big on me, I admit, but that's what ring holders are for), and Tina can size them down for you too if you request it. Owls are godlike, all hail the king of all birds, the owl! :bow: :bow: :bow:

P.S. to owl lovers, Look for my Cafepress shop "Owl Always Be Your Friend Gifts" coming soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 4, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Miss Vickie,
> 
> I don't have large fingers and I got one (a little big on me, I admit, but that's what ring holders are for), and Tina can size them down for you too if you request it. Owls are godlike, all hail the king of all birds, the owl! :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> P.S. to owl lovers, Look for my Cafepress shop "Owl Always Be Your Friend Gifts" coming soon.



Oh, I meant that I have short stubby fingers and ugly nails so rings look horrible on me. I don't wear rings at all for that reason. 

I do like owls, though. They're lovely birdies.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 4, 2008)

Tina do you have any picture of the rose quartz and crystal ring please.


----------



## Tina (Nov 4, 2008)

They're not that big, Vick, but yeah, they might be big for you if you feel your fingers are too short. I have been digging making them.  Will have a white one with black markings before too long.

Squidge, here is the rose quartz one; it's just over a size 9, but could be made to suit. The aurora borealis crystal rivolis totally rock. I'm not real fond of the looks of my own hands, but figured I'd post a pic so you can see how wide it is. If you don't like wide rings, watch out:


----------



## Suze (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the "Oui et Non" earrings!

_If_ (hah) I get some more money soon, I might buy them. 
(Well... if you ship to Europe of course!)


----------



## Isa (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Tina,

My Carnelian earrings came in last weekend. My mother opened the package and raved so I'm looking forward to when I can actually put them on.


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Isa!! I realized I was sending them home, but not necessarily to your home right now.  Give your mom a virtual hug for me for being so complimentary. 

I'm surprised they took so long, though. I'll be interested to hear how you like them when you go back home. I could have sent them to the place you're at now. When do you go back home?


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2008)

Have shipped to England, Australia and Scotland so far. What part of Europe, Susie? I'm open to it, though Spain and Italy can be a problem, from what I've read.


----------



## Suze (Nov 5, 2008)

Tina said:


> Have shipped to England, Australia and Scotland so far. What part of Europe, Susie? I'm open to it, though Spain and Italy can be a problem, from what I've read.


cool! i'm from norway.
hopefully i will be a little richer soon!


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2008)

When and if you're ready, just let me know it's you, okay? But no pressure, it would just be nice to know it's you, if you order at some point.


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 6, 2008)

Tina said:


> They're not that big, Vick, but yeah, they might be big for you if you feel your fingers are too short. I have been digging making them.  Will have a white one with black markings before too long.
> 
> Squidge, here is the rose quartz one; it's just over a size 9, but could be made to suit. The aurora borealis crystal rivolis totally rock. I'm not real fond of the looks of my own hands, but figured I'd post a pic so you can see how wide it is. If you don't like wide rings, watch out:



Too late, it's mine now, mwahahahah!!!


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2008)

That was you??? Fantastic! 

I've put another in there, though, so there's plenty to go around. And thank you, Angie! Makes me happy to know it will be on your finger.


----------



## Suze (Nov 6, 2008)

Tina said:


> When and if you're ready, just let me know it's you, okay? But no pressure, it would just be nice to know it's you, if you order at some point.


of course! deal :happy:


----------



## Isa (Nov 7, 2008)

Tina said:


> Hi Isa!! I realized I was sending them home, but not necessarily to your home right now.  Give your mom a virtual hug for me for being so complimentary.
> 
> I'm surprised they took so long, though. I'll be interested to hear how you like them when you go back home. I could have sent them to the place you're at now. When do you go back home?



At the time there was some confusion about how much longer we would remain here so it was safer to have them sent home. Hopefully my mom will remember to include them in the next mail run since it looks like I will not go home until Christmas.


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow! Yep, that's a bit longer than it seems you planned. Are you liking it okay there, Isa?


----------



## Smushygirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Tina said:


> That was you??? Fantastic!
> 
> I've put another in there, though, so there's plenty to go around. And thank you, Angie! Makes me happy to know it will be on your finger.



Got my ring!!!!!! It is fabulous!!! My friend here is jealous!!! I will try to take a picture of it!!! Thanks, T! Love you!!! :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2008)

Love back to you, Angie! :wubu:

I'm so glad you're happy with your ring.  A picture would be fabulous -- I love when customers send me photos of themselves wearing their jewelry. Makes me feel happy.


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2008)

I now have a black and white owl ring as well as a Little Blue Owl necklace to match the ring in my store, here.









Also have some new earrings, "Elle," in the store that are very girlie and sparkly, with little CZ bows and purses.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 18, 2008)

I know this is going to sound rather silly but...I've never used paypal and am itching to purchase a couple things. How do I set that up?


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2008)

PayPal is easy, and you don't have to have an account in order to use it. You just go through the Etsy shopping cart procedure. Then it will go to a page with a large green button saying something like Pay Now, or Pay at PayPal, or something similar (they really should just have it automatically go there, but that would make too much sense ). Then, when you're at PayPal, I think you'll see an option to pay without having an account. PayPal works for those with accounts, but they also serve as intermediaries for those without accounts who want a secure way to pay by credit card.

If you have a hard time with it, let me know and I'll do what I can to help. But it's pretty user friendly, so I think it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tina said:


> PayPal is easy, and you don't have to have an account in order to use it. You just go through the Etsy shopping cart procedure. Then it will go to a page with a large green button saying something like Pay Now, or Pay at PayPal, or something similar (they really should just have it automatically go there, but that would make too much sense ). Then, when you're at PayPal, I think you'll see an option to pay without having an account. PayPal works for those with accounts, but they also serve as intermediaries for those without accounts who want a secure way to pay by credit card.
> 
> If you have a hard time with it, let me know and I'll do what I can to help. But it's pretty user friendly, so I think it shouldn't be too hard.



Thank you, Tina.  I will attempt to do this when I'm not doped up on cold meds...


----------



## Tina (Nov 18, 2008)

Heh. That's usually best, Ash.





And thank YOU.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 18, 2008)

Dear Mr. Buffie, 

If you are searching the net looking for holiday Buffie gift ideas, please scroll up to the "Elle" (purrfect name) earrings a couple posts above. See it, there? Posted by Tina. Yes, that one. The silver purses with the pink beads... I'd like those please.

Love you long time,
~Buffie


P.S.
I know a Porsche is out of the question and I also realize that this month alone I have asked for a pygmy hippo, a lion cub, a meerkat, a greyhound, a pair of llamas and a puma... but I promise I would totally be jazzed about receiving a sparkly of some sort. Just FYI, in case you were worrying about where to build a llama barn. 

Edited to add... I forgot to add that I also asked for a squirrel. And I already know how you feel about squirrels, don't repeat the lecture plz. Geesh.


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO! Hope you have a big back yard, Buff...


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2008)

An update...

Life has, for the most part, been somewhat dull -- except for the time I spend with Eric and the time I spend making jewelry. I've been keeping my head down lately, working, and have been pretty single-minded in trying to get as much jewelry made as possible, since I'll be leaving here Dec. 12th for California. I'll need to finish all special orders by then so I can bring them with me to mail from California (much cheaper than from here). So I haven't been doing anything, really, but making jewelry and business-related stuff during the day, and then at night, after Eric is asleep. I even had to turn down a phone call from a friend. That's the crappy part. I really don't want to burn out, so after uploading a couple of items to my store I'm going to try to take a break today -- get in the bath and call some friends. 

I've also brought the prices down on a number of items in my store, and have expanded the Inexpensive Trinkets section, which is comprised of jewelry that is all $15 and less. Here are a few of the things I've been doing lately...

Some holiday/Winter earrings called Berries in the Snow. Were I to keep some of my recent work, these would be it. I love them. They feature lovely gold-plated leaves made from a vintage mold, little chandelier pieces and some lovely vintage Swarovski crystals from the Art Deco period. The brass ear wires are decorated with little Czech glass beads, as I like to do. The photos make them look different lengths, but they're the same -- which is 2 3/8" long. 













Next is another vintage elements necklace named Emily. It uses one of the fabulous celluloid roses I love, a chandelier piece and an antique key. It's a pinkish lavender color. The little chandelier piece is a beautiful plummy violet color, and the key is an small antique luggage key. The beads are beautiful 8mm lavender pink, white and gold Czech glass melon rounds. The chain is brass, and at the back it has a little hand charm, which says "handmade," and a little iridescent mauve Czech glass flower. The closure is a brass lobster claw clasp.

The necklace is about 22" in length at the shortest point, which is the chain with the glass beads, and can be made shorter or longer. It hangs almost 33" long.



















In the past few days I've added a number of other pieces, blahblahblah. I want chocolate and a nice, warm bath.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, TINA, both of those are BREATHTAKING! :wubu:

The rest of you are seriously lucky I have no extra cash right now or I'd have snapped both of them up! :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you very much, Ginny. 

The funny thing is that the Emily necklace was snapped up almost the moment I put it in my store. So quick I almost got whiplash. LOL! I have the supplies to make another one like it, though, and will start working on it tomorrow.


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2008)

Thought I'd post a little update with some new items from my store:

Worked most of yesterday making jewelry. Spent most of today photographing it (woke up to actual sunlight streaming through my studio window, so I had to take advantage of it!), re-sizing the photos, etc, uploading, writing copy for the store, uploading to the store, etc, and just now, the blog.

These are all in my store.

Ember Earrings, made of large vintage acrylic pinch beads and sterling silver:





Lotus Rising earrings, made with vintage brass lotus bead caps and stunningly beautiful large fire-polished Czech glass beads. One of a kind, as I can't seem to find any more of those purple beads, dang it.





Snow Princess necklace. The focal bead is a huge faceted quartz crystal, with a beautiful sterling Italian Giotto Brillo chain, sterling heart toggle and a little vintage teardrop bead hanging from the toggle in the back.


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2008)

I've re-listed my Emily necklace today. The last one sold right away, and at this point, I don't have any more roses in just that color.

The focal point is a gorgeous, large lavender pink celluloid rose mounted on an antiqued brass filigree. Below is a faceted, round deep plum crystal chandelier piece and an antique luggage key. The chain is antiqued brass, and it is doubled half-way up, with evenly spaced beautiful 8mm lavender pink, white and gold Czech glass melon rounds. The chain is brass, and at the back it has a little hand charm, which says "handmade," and a little iridescent mauve Czech glass flower. The closure is a brass lobster claw clasp. It can be made longer, of course.  The listing is here.


----------



## Cors (Dec 8, 2008)

Your necklaces arrived in the mail today, and they are so much more gorgeous in person! I am so thrilled with each and every piece, and will definitely be keeping an eye out for your new creations!


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2008)

Cors, you have been such a pleasure to communicate with, and thank you so very much for the things you've purchased from me. 

It's funny, I mean, I'm obviously in this to make some kind of a living, but it's also a thrill to see pieces I love go to a home and not just be in my jewelry case, hidden away. It's as much a pleasure to know someone will be wearing and enjoying them. It's a satisfaction and pleasure beyond the monetary. The money is fab, but after the money's long gone, I'll be smiling and have a little glow thinking of your various giftees (and you) wearing my creations and hopefully feeling good in them. Thank you, Cors. :wubu:


----------

